# How to update PowerPivot data. Error: We couldn’t refresh the connection



## frankee_gee (May 6, 2014)

Please help with updating PowerPivot in Excel 2013

Error:
"We couldn’t refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server."

I have two files one is my daily labor and the other my daily activities. 
1. DailyLabor.xlsx...(PowerPivot)
2. ActivitiesW is an external data connection to a table in an excel spread sheet
3. Both files sit in "My Documents.

DailyLabor.xlsx
Updated simply by copy and pasted

Because ActivitiesW is an external source. I figure that I can simply 
1. rename current file with the previous days date...say..."ActivitiesW2014-0505.xlsx"
2. clean up the new data and name it "ActivtiesW.xlsx".  And making sure that table name is the same ActivitiesW.  Same as the imported table in Power Pivot with in "DailyLabor.xlsx"
3. Save and close.

Open "DailyLabor.xlsx"
1. Open PowerPivot
2. click on the "ActivtiesW" tab/table.
3. Home Menu click "Refresh".
4. Error: 

We couldn’t refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server.

All checks ok.

I tried to simply delete all rows and paste on to same sheet...same error.

I went as far as deleting the first 1,000 rows than pasting and it worked.  trouble is I need to delete all rows.

I got to where I could delete from bottom to the top...where I could delete and leave only the first 5 rows, I would paste and the update/refresh would work.

If I delete any of the rows between 1 and 5...it will not work.  its as if It has to keep the five rows from the previous data.  it really does not matter which 5...as long as its 5 rows.  I sorted before deleting thinking it was a problem with the first 5 row...but If I start to delete from top to bottom...and only leave the last 5 row...it works.  but if i leave 4 row it wont.




Thanks for any help in advance,

Frankee Gee


----------

